

Corning Glass Class (Parallax Scrolling) - karlerikjonatan
http://www.corning.com/glassclass/
Uncommon knowledge about an extraordinary material.
======
mtgx
Not against the idea of making some websites "an experience", but that site is
mostly an eye sore to me. It forces my eyes to look in too many directions at
once.

